# Capella



## Bidule (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi
I am a seasoned dog owner but first timer for a cockerpoo. I have read some threads re Capella puppies which do not bode well.
Can I ask has anyone out there got one who was happy with them as a breeder.
They were recently recommended to me by someone who had one, however I am not a little concerned after reading on thIs forum.
Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I would ring the local authorities too and check out what kind of licences they hold. I'm always wary of breeders with a pet shop licence as they can buy in litters from anywhere to sell on. When I was looking I rang breeders councils and the local RSPCA branch.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Have u visited them? I would visit, ask questions see mum dad if poss. Always see pups with mum and check conditions. I visited a few breeders and did tons of research. Use your head and heart and go without any money! Anyone who likes talking about their dogs and asks you lots of questions about you and your experiences is a good sign. 

It's worth the wait to fine a good breeder x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

